# Back Country Navigator GPS app



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

I've been playing around with this app for the last year or so and I like it best over all the other phone based GPS apps ive used. I'm not saying its the best out there, but is the 1st one that kept my interest long enough to learn to use it.

















When you open up the app. This screen appears. Its whatever map you had used from the time before. You may have a help screen over lay. I turned mine off.

I was asked how to change over to the marine maps if you have bought the paid version.

Before I move on, someone let me know if my pic is view able


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I also use this app. The only thing I find irritating about it is that on my Samsung S7 the app constantly hicupps and doesn't smoothly show you where you are. Haven't found a solution.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Are you seeing the picture? No sense moving forward until I know for sure.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yes, I see it.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

On the top bar, there is a 3 layer sandwich menu. I'm gonna call them the "stacked diamond" icon.









Touch that and you will get a screen that allows you to choose maps and do lot of other things. We are just going to work on changing maps.









You will have the tips and hints over lay too. Once you read that "ok" it closed. Now you can start choosing what map you want.

touch the "more map choices" box. A bunch of map choices will be presented.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks, Steve. Feel free to add anything. I refer to myself as a "skilled amateur" at best. Any input will be appreciated.

Kirk


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

After that, you will get the screen for the World wide, Canada or USA map choices. Since I want to get to the USA marine maps, I touch "(4) USA" Button. Obviously, this is telling me there are a bunch of US maps available with this choice.

After that, you will get a screen that gives you the bunch of US choices, including the marine maps. Choose which one you like the best. After it loads, you can move and zoom in to any area on the waters.

If you are using OTA (over the air cell phone data), these maps can take a long time to load if you don't have a quality signal. Over WIFI, they load quickly.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

My problem with the hesitations happens whether you have a map loaded or not. It can happen just as easy with a blank screen just showing the GPS location.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

I never noticed this. 

I do leave my location on all the time, tho. Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

koditten said:


> only pic is two small icon with red x threw them and your boat at bottom of the page Found ya. Only pic's I see is two small icons with red x threw them and your cool boat at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





koditten said:


> I've been playing around with this app for the last year or so and I like it best over all the other phone based GPS apps ive used. I'm not saying its the best out there, but is the 1st one that kept my interest long enough to learn to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





koditten said:


> I've been playing around with this app for the last year or so and I like it best over all the other phone based GPS apps ive used. I'm not saying its the best out there, but is the 1st one that kept my interest long enough to learn to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

Geez what did I do LOL. Told ya I suck at computers .


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

I don't think it's you. In having problems on my end.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I have been using the App for about 3 years. Worked great on my Samsung S6 Active and works flawless on my new S8 Active. I use it for hunting and as a backup GPS for when I'm snowmobiling. I like having the ability to download the maps for when there is no cell service.


----------

